# Blade measurement



## yobiker111 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a 2003 Blade. I bought it in 2005 I think. Seller told me it was a 61cm...he was 6'4 and was given bike by Litespeed. My son is 6'5 and when he first started riding bike was 6'3. The bike fit all parties involved so we never measured. The serial number is 65772-59.

I am selling it and was uncertain as to it's correct size. Should it be advertized as 61cm or 59cm?? I can't find exact directions on how to measure Blade. From c bb to top of post = 61.595, however from c bb to top of frame = 58.58.

I will call Litespeed (ABG) on Monday but I wanted to re-list on Ebay and Craigslist..

Thanks for the help..

Charles Arvey


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd advertise as 61 and include the seattube & TT C-C dimensions also. plus headtube length E-E.

I always regard "nominal" framesize as a very rough guide anyway.


----------



## yobiker111 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks,

Top tube is 58.42 cm...May be a custom as these don't sound like what I read at the Litespeed archives ...???


----------

